# 05 pathfinder AT fluid change? rear diff? transfer?



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

i have an 05 with 59K miles. The book says to change the AT fluid every 30K if towing a trailer, camper, etc. I do have a camper and of the total miles, I have towed only 700 of them. I am assuming towing on a regular basis. I have a pop up camper weighing prob. 2700 lbs. I am going to haul it to FL this spring (about 2200 miles round trip), should I be changing the fluid? And after that trip, I won't be pulling any more long hauls for a while. 

I looked into a basic flush. The dealer quoted me around 279 bucks!! They are telling me that the fluid is around 15 bucks a quart. Is there another place I can get this? I don't mess with transmission fluid, if the book says use a certain type, I do use it?

What about the rear diff? How often for that?

Does the front shaft turn when the 4WD is disengaged? If I hardly use the 4WD, do I need to change the transfer case fluid?


----------



## xman111 (Dec 23, 2007)

I changed all my fluids at 40,000km in my 2004. I did the transmission, front diff, rear diff and transfer case. You should read your manual but i thought it said about 30,000 miles for front and rear diff. I also tried a different brand of automatic transmission fluid and gear oil and had nothing but weird noises and such. Went back to the Nissan fluids and noises went away, maybe my vehicle was a little picky, but something to think about.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

Do your rear diff fluid ASAP...I did mine around 20k (I think) and it came out all black and full of particles. I've heard this from others as well, and it seems like an issue with the factory fill or initial break in. I had the dealer drain and fill my AT fluid for about $100...there's two levels, a "drain and fill" and a full flush. If you catch it early enough, the drain and fill should be sufficient.


----------



## polynet (Jul 11, 2006)

I went to a shop to get an AT fluid flush for the first time, but it was like 50k miles and it was never done.... I was told to not even bother cause it will cause more touble than good... Anybody feel I should have it done? 

i'm about 80k since the last time it might have been done.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 05 uses Nissan Type "J" ATF and it is important that you stick with this ATF when servicing. Using Dexron/Mercon will destroy the torque converter and void the warranty.

The front final drive requires API GL-5 SAE 80W-90 gear oil.
The rear final drive requires API GL-5 Synthetic 75W-90 gear oil.
The transfer case uses Nissan Type "D" or equivalant, or Dexron/Mercon III. 

Personally, I recommend a drain & fill ATF service, transfer case service and front/rear diff services every 30,000 miles. You could probably push the interval on the transfer case and diff services, but to me it's cheap insurance.


----------



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

*transfer case*

I can understand the AT front and rear diff. I hardly use the 4WD. I always wondered does the 4WD shaft turn when the 4WD is disengaged? I know some trucks do that? Is that true for the pathfinder? Does the transfer case need it if I hardly ever use the 4WD?


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

just do it anyways, aged fluid is not good either. a couple quarts of gear oil is not expensive.


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

I can get you into AMSOIL Synthetic Transmission Fluid for under $10/qt which I've found to be great stuff. Has made every transmission I've used it in run much smoother with a drain and fill. Also can use the Tranny fluid for the transfer case and they make gear lube for the front and rear ends, also very reasonable. If you aren't a do it yourselfer, you can just take these with you to your trusted local garage for there labor. PM me if you need more info.


----------

